# only 4 days until we bring Summer home...



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I can't believe Summer is comming home on Sunday..

I really can't wait to have her here, but I am alsostarting to panic and I'm beggining to worry, all the time and about everything  .. : the weather is terrible at the moment and I worry she will get too cold when I take her out for toilet breaks ( every 30-60 minutes) what about night time? what if she gets ill because I take that tiny little bundle outside in the middle of the night and she gets too cold?? or shall I let her use puppy pads at night? 

And when I take her out for walks ( carrying her of course) shall I wrap her up in some warm blanket? I know I need to socialise her, so I want to be taking her for some nice strolls, school run etc when I can carry her and she can watch, but how long shall I let her stay outside in this weather? I have not a clue if puppies feel the cold as we do or not..

Am I being totally silly to think about stuff like this? I just want to make sure I do it right and that I will keep her safe because :ilmc:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is exciting, you will be alright.
Puppies are resilient little souls who love nothing more than having a good tumble in a warm towel when they come in from the rain, or a gentle blast with the hair dryer. I'm sure Jojo will give you plenty of good reassuring advice.
Make sure you have waterproof, warm footwear and clothing by the back door ... you will probably mind more than her. I had no success with puppy pads - but the theory may be good.
If the weather is foul you can tuck a little pup inside your coat and she can peep her head out. Cute and practical.
If the weather gets really yucky then you could invest in an equafleece tankie - it keens their back, chest and most of their tummy warm and dry - another excuse for a little shop


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly it was in the winter so lots of snow and slush and muck outside. She didn't seem to mind the cold at all. Until she got all her shots she used pee pads cause I live in an apartment on the third floor so by the time you wait for the elevator etc...it would of been too late.

We did get her a little sweater for when we took her on small walks. She never seemed to mind the rain, snow etc..but she did hate being toweled off when we came back in.

I had many worries when we first got her but looking back it was really pointless. Stuff I worried about never happened and stuff I didn't expect did Try and relax and just go with the flow! I am sure your puppy will be fine.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

look what just arrived and is already tested by Alex


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute I guess it passed the comfy test


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Renee, yes, Alex wasn't too impresed when I said, lets put it into mummy's bedroom for now  he kept saying "no bedroom, Alex bed"  for non verbal child he made his opinion pretty clear


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure Alex will be taking little naps with Summer on that bed


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I had Samson this time last year and we had one of the wettest Autumns and December was just terrible. But we seemed to manage ok with toileting. Even in the middle of the night I would wear my warmest pj's and a big cuddly dressing gown and be standing with my umberella waiting for him to stop sniffing around and do his wee! I remember having lots of lovely nights too when it was all quiet and gazing up at the stars whilst everyone else is tucked up in bed!!!!
Puppy pads just didn't work for us so it was a case of just getting on with it and I kept saying 'wee wee good boy' over and over when he was weeing so that when I needed him to do it quickly in the rain, I said it and he knew what to do.
He was plenty warm enough with all his fur and we only took him out for tiny walks at first to get used to all the sights and smells. I carried him occasionally too all snuggled up.
When he's running around outside he will be keeping himself warm. Samson loved being outside no matter what the weather and we never had any issues with him getting a cold.
It's only natural to worry and you will find plenty more things to worry about and this forum will help you with all of them!!! I don't know what I would have done without it!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dogs do have a higher body temp than us humans do...please dont worry about her getting too cold yet. We picked up Lady at the end of November, I live in Canada, she was just fine, prefers to go without a coat most of the time, and pee breaks are short...if she is a little cold she might hurry up and get on with her business. 
very cute bed....and I am sure Alex will love the new puppy.
DOnt worry, enjoy your first night with your beautiful baby girl, lots of snuggles and cuddles for her. special little baby!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Petra it's nearly here... You're nearing the end now, I can remember you coming on and asking about breeders and now look 4 more days !! The reality kicks in 
She'll be fine, like others have said Wilf and Mable both came home in November and were fine. The chances are when you take her out she'll want to go so she probably won't be long .
Summer will love her snuggy bed..... If Alex lets her in xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe ALex needs a big comfy floor pillow so he can snuggle up next to her!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, don't worry Caira, it'll be just fine.  You are just like lots of us were, it feels like only yesterday we bought the boys home, and I remember those feelings too, its not silly at all, just shows how much you love her and want to do the best for her. 

Jojo is definitely the best person to ask, she knows Summer and her current routine, including the puppy-pads question; whilst our 2 never got on with them, that was because they hadn't been using them at their breeders, whereas I'm pretty sure Jojo HAS used them (and newspaper) so Summer will most likely be much better than lots of ours have been!   

I can't wait for photo updates, I am totally in love with her colouring, and watching some of the video clips on Jojo's blog she is just too cute! :love-eyes:

Summer is going to be like a pea on a drum in her new bed to begin with, our boys were just the same but its amazing how quickly they start to fill it out! 

Good luck, enjoy your little girl when you get her home, and don't forget, we are here to offer any support we can.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you everyone, I need to start to write down everything I want to ask JoJo when we collect Summer, I'm sure if I don't write it down I won't remember a thing ;D Everything seems to be ready, Summer has her crate, beds and toybox ready, cupboard full of food,treats and her grooming products,collar and lead are hanging by the doors and my daughter is currently testing the snuggle safe heat pad  - that is an excellent thing, by the way, I heated it up at 12 ish and it is still nice and warm, so much better than a hot water bottle, I think I will put in in my bed before bedtime tonight


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I'm so glad we have a JoJo pup on here ... 

Cannot wait to see Summer in her new home...she is going to be one very loved little pup ...

Your son is gorgeous too...he is going to LOVE Summer 

Such an exciting time for you

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

......... And we might see more of Jojo and her girlies now after her very busy summer xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ya .. get that list of question down on paper Petra  

Summer will be fine for regular trips outside, a towel near the back door will help if it is raining to wipe paws and for getting her dry, I also have a hairdryer handy on rainy days lol, also to help with early toilet training puppy pads or newspaper near the back door may help on really yukky days as she will hopefully head for the paper to toilet, but remember her routine and surrounding are changing so lots of praise is needed when she does well as she needs to know she is doing the right thing in the right place, she is a quick learner and smart puppy. Night time, a toilet area is still needed at 8 weeks old, newspaper half her crate or her puppy pen and this should also help as she wont cry at night to be let out, in time she will be able to hold her toilet longer. umm what else can I tell you, oh she is just adorable, you will create a good routine, and get used to her toilet times during the first week at home .. and hey I am only an email ... your not on your own, I care about Summer and her new family. 

only 2 sleeps .. and your Summer puppy comes home .. enjoy this experience Petra , pleas don't worry I will help you every step of the way, just ask and I will give you tips and support. xxx Summer sends you puppy licks ...


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Thank you JoJo, you are a star 

only one more sleep! I can't believe it, I don't think I will manage to sleep at all tonight


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How exciting!! Make sure you sleep you will need it Can't wait to see pictures of the homecoming


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo very exciting! Very excited for you - happy homecoming summer x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Have the most wonderful puppy day tomorrow!! And don't worry if you get that sicky worrying feeling when she's home - we've all been there  

Welcome home Summer! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful puppy first day tomorrow, it will be a special day that you will rememe forever. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of baby Summer.
- give Jojo a big hug from us, it will be hard for her saying bye bye to the beautiful Summer and all the other puppies.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you ladies, 3 more hours and I should be holding Summer in my arms, feeling very excited,we had bit of a trouble arranging a last minute lift across to collect Summer as my darling husband has burn his hand on the oven doors last night while cooking, so he can't drive   but luckily my brother in law offered to drive us there ( thank goodness) ray: I was panicking, because although I do have my driving licence I don't really feel confident at all, so I would not dare to drive across myself.:racer:


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh how exciting for you Petra.
Enjoy!...and don't forget to post pics

Val


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

will do, I promise, I will try to post something this evening when she is asleep


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the fact that your Pita Pata countdown says "Today is the day!"

How exciting!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Is she home yet????:baby:roud:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope the journey went well, I'm guessing you are having a lovely time introducing her to your home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome home summer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Enjoy her Petra .. love & hugs JoJo xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Jojo you know they'll all be fine ....spend more time with us...we'll try and help xxxxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jojo what are you going to do with your time? You'll have to take up knitting and plan the next litter 
I hope your ok, and your house doesn't feel too empty - I'm sure the family and grown up poos will be glad to have you back all to themselves xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

hello everyone, so Summer has been home for couple of hours and she's currently fast asleep on the sofa next to me, the kids were bit over excited (surprisingly my older was was more difficult as she wants to have more cuddles than everyone else :-D )

Summer is super clever, I think she was bit nervous when we brought her in and she was sick twice, but apart from that, she's done 3 wee's outside( no accidents yet  ) had a lots of play with the kids and hubby, who is seriously smitten with her, he can't stop admiring her  she had little bit of her food and bit of drink and one nap in her crate, but mostly she wants to nap on the sofa while having a cuddle


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet puppy girl, she looks right at home


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG way too cute!! Love the tennis ball picture. I bet you are so happy. Wow so many cute puppies on here I can't stand it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Simply gorgeous, enjoy.
Tell the children whoever picks up the most wee/ poop gets the most cuddles! 
That'll be you then! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. Love that last picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what a clever puppy, keep up the good work Petra  

Summer has had a very busy day and it looks like she is settling in very well for her first day at home with two naturally excited and happy children, keep me posted .. not that I am constantly checking my emails or anything lol .. here if you need me Petra & Summer .. just had a lovely cuddle with two Crumbles  but miss you Summer xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Oh what a clever puppy, keep up the good work Petra
> 
> Summer has had a very busy day and it looks like she is settling in very well for her first day at home with two naturally excited and happy children, keep me posted .. not that I am constantly checking my emails or anything lol .. here if you need me Petra & Summer .. just had a lovely cuddle with two Crumbles  but miss you Summer xxx


How sweet!! She is going to get lots of love I can tell she is in good hands


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless, she is settling in fine, hope you have a really good night with her, sounds as if she has had the best beginning possible with granny Jojo.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Oh what a clever puppy, keep up the good work Petra
> 
> Summer has had a very busy day and it looks like she is settling in very well for her first day at home with two naturally excited and happy children, keep me posted .. not that I am constantly checking my emails or anything lol .. here if you need me Petra & Summer .. just had a lovely cuddle with two Crumbles  but miss you Summer xxx


When is it fudge's turn for puppies Jojo? I want to see some cappuccino babies!! X


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Summer is so gorgeous. She's so fluffy...


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

she's doing really well JoJo, she just been outside, done a wee and a poo and now she's playing with Rob  that girl can bark  she loves playing fetch and keeps bringing the ball back to Rob everytime, seriously clever, I am so proud


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lottierachel said:


> When is it fudge's turn for puppies Jojo? I want to see some cappuccino babies!! X


Lol .. keep looking at My Dogs Life for that type of info ... cappuccino oh lovely ...giggling here


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmmm is there going to be an imminent announcement? Or is it already there ? I'm going to check your pages........


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Petra thanks for update, everyone's smitten with little Summer ...have a good night xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Caira said:


> she's doing really well JoJo, she just been outside, done a wee and a poo and now she's playing with Rob  that girl can bark  she loves playing fetch and keeps bringing the ball back to Rob everytime, seriously clever, I am so proud


Sounds fab, confident and clever  happy and well balanced .. oh and a great cuddlier .. well its part of her training lol, I have to have cuddly puppies. Petra I should tell you a few more things, cockapoos make perfect slippers as they cuddle up and sleep on your feet when you watching the TV on a cold winters night, Rob's turn to get you a cuppa when Summer is being a 'Cockapoo Slipper' on your feet and another thing, Summer loves a ride on the mop, so watch out when you mop the kitchen floor tomorrow lol .. she finds it great fun. I am so pleased you are happy with your puppy xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmmm is there going to be an imminent announcement? Or is it already there ? I'm going to check your pages........


No news at all .. but I always post info like that on my site rather than here  JoJo needs some time with her family, friends and dogs for a while, I have been in puppy mode for a few months .. totally dedicated to puppies and loved it so much.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> No news at all .. but I always post info like that on my site rather than here  JoJo needs some time with her family, friends and dogs for a while, I have been in puppy mode for a few months .. totally dedicated to puppies and loved it so much.


I don't blame you jojo, a well deserved break for you and the family.
And looks and sounds like you've done an amazing job and given the pups the very best start in life, & we've all loved the diaries.
I've just cried at your granny letter to the crumbles.....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a good first night together Petra & Summer..... I will be checking my emails tomorrow morning for a 1st night update lol .. Love & hugs xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tinman said:


> I don't blame you jojo, a well deserved break for you and the family.
> And looks and sounds like you've done an amazing job and given the pups the very best start in life, & we've all loved the diaries.
> I've just cried at your granny letter to the crumbles.....


Oh thank you so much .. oh don't set me off again, I cant read it now as I break my heart .. I am sat here feeling emotionally drained and have a headache from holding tears in... I'm only human after all lol a soppy one at that. Thanks for your support, so pleased you enjoyed the updates  

Right off to play with pups and out for a garden poo lol xxx

Missed my buddies on ILMC ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Your emptiness has fulfilled so many other lives ..xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Summer is just gorgeous Petra and so pleased to see she's settling in well. I used to love those early days of puppy snuggles on the sofa. I'm looking forward to your updates. xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, petra, she's gorgeous, and seems to be settling in a treat! I do hope you had a good night with her, and are managing to get her outside to do her business, despite the rain!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw just catching up with little Summer and her forever home coming. She looks beautiful and very settled. Hope the first night went well! She's very sweet.. What a fun time you will have. Enjoy it all. It goes too too fast!! Keep granny JoJo updated with lots of pics and milestone stories.. I love updating Nina's breeder.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Are there any other crumbles on here?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

hi, which crumble are you?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Just to update you all, Summer is doing really well, we've had couple of accidents indoors, she pooed in the kitchen right after we said goodnight last night ( I think that was her a protesting about being left alone), we had one biting incident ( photo included ) but apart from that she's been doing incredibly well, very cuddly, playful and totally in love with everybody, especially my hubby ( mutual feeling) The kids are still bit OTT, Phoebe is little scared of her teeth, but loves calm evening cuddles when Summer wants to sleep on her lap, Alex just giggles all the time and plays chase with her, but they love her and she seems to like them too  She's not too fussed about food thought, she didn't really eat much of breakfast and she didn't touch her 11am meal yet (she's fast asleep as she's sleeping more when the kids are not around) she seems to eat more in the evening, yesterday she polished her bowl at dinner time within few minutes She's getting better with going out in the rain, she's not so bothered by it anymore and she even had her first trial walk on a lead around the garden and she did really well. She also had a little sink bath yesterday, but was not so happy about being brushed and dryed afterwards, so something we have to work on to get her used to it, she thought the brush is for chewing, she loves nothing more that snuggle up on your lap or sleeping on the sofa, yep, she's totally a sofa dog ;D


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She sounds to be doing brilliantly. Accidents are bound to happen when toileting and puppy's unfortunately bite.... Try and have toys ready for her to chew on rather than you. So glad she's a cuddly girl....we all need a little Summer in our lives xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Petra. 

Sounds like she is doing really well .. The rain is a pain at the moment, I am doing the same with Crumble here, but stick with it she can do this and has been doing it. Towels at the back door ready for drying her. 

As I told you, puppy's nip and those little needle teeth hurt, I showed you the muzzle hold for stopping the nipping, you have to do this, she responds so well to it, and also trade any thing she is not allowed to chew on with a toys.. toys are a great distraction so use them. 

Grooming and brushing, she has had many baths etc and many puppies likes to be close to owners when being dried, so I tend to sit on the kitchen floor and the puppy sits in between my legs when drying, yes you get damp legs, but the puppy gets dried. Brushing her daily is good, she will want to chew the brush as she is playful lol, but she will get used to this as it is important for her on going care, just be consistent and say no, but continue. 

Give her cuddle from me, miss her dearly here ... Oh should I come over and give you a few more tips lol


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Don't worry JoJo, she is fantastic little girl ( well I wouldn't expect anything else after such a fantastic care from granny JoJo) she's honestly very easy puppy, clever and playful,very loving, and very forgiving ( Alex is steeling her toys and kibble and even tried to drink from her bowl) she was very good with the actual bath yesterday, not a single whimper when I was washing her  She is very chilled out today, snuggled in her crate having a snooze, she knows there will be lots of playing once Phoebe gets back from school, so she's trying to catch up on sleep as much as possible  She sends you lots of cuddles and kisses xxx


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad to hear she's settling in well. When I bathed Dylan he didn't lie the hair dryer noise, so I made up a hot water bottle and wrapped him up in a blanket with the bottle. After a little sleep and a cuddle he was lovely and dry.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SHe is so cute!!!!! and seems to be settling in really well! baby teeth sure hurt! but that gets so much better!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loved the pic of her in the towel cuddling her little toy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Caira said:


> Don't worry JoJo, she is fantastic little girl ( well I wouldn't expect anything else after such a fantastic care from granny JoJo) she's honestly very easy puppy, clever and playful,very loving, and very forgiving ( Alex is steeling her toys and kibble and even tried to drink from her bowl) she was very good with the actual bath yesterday, not a single whimper when I was washing her  She is very chilled out today, snuggled in her crate having a snooze, she knows there will be lots of playing once Phoebe gets back from school, so she's trying to catch up on sleep as much as possible  She sends you lots of cuddles and kisses xxx


Ahh I had a giggle that Alex has been trying to drink from the water bowl, too cute but I bet Summer didn't worry at all. She is used to children playing with her and is very playful which is great for young children, lovely to read that she is also getting her rest times and good in the crate.. keep up the good work Petra and family ... always here if you need me .. and don't forget the muzzle hold and also teach the kids how to do a yelp for any puppy nipping, does help. I just watched my daughter (ok older than your babies) training Crumble not to nip when playing and it was wonderful to watch a puppy respond so well to her training. Hugs to you all JoJo xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Caira said:


> hi, which crumble are you?


Oh how I wish I was one of Honey's crumbles  I just wondered if anyone else on here had one of Honey's puppies? As it's so nice watching them grow up and hearing all about them.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Kaye we are trully blessed to be able to have a crumble puppy, she's simply amazing, I was prepared for lots of accidents and puppy blues, but she's just content and very easy going, if we can't make it outside for toilet break ( like last night due to very heavy rains ) she will go to the kitchen a wees on the newspapaper or a puppy pad, she's very good with being in crate if I have to get the kids ready for school or cooking dinner etc, sleeps well at night, I honestly didn't imagine she'd be such a clever little thing. Only hard thing is doing the toilet breaks with my younger one around, he wants to chase after and she won't do her business, so I have to put him on the trampoline and zip him up there until she's finished . I am totally in love with her cute little face, she's been here for 3 days and I already can't imagine life without her. :ilmc:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Caira said:


> Kaye we are trully blessed to be able to have a crumble puppy, she's simply amazing, I was prepared for lots of accidents and puppy blues, but she's just content and very easy going, if we can't make it outside for toilet break ( like last night due to very heavy rains ) she will go to the kitchen a wees on the newspapaper or a puppy pad, she's very good with being in crate if I have to get the kids ready for school or cooking dinner etc, sleeps well at night, I honestly didn't imagine she'd be such a clever little thing. Only hard thing is doing the toilet breaks with my younger one around, he wants to chase after and she won't do her business, so I have to put him on the trampoline and zip him up there until she's finished . I am totally in love with her cute little face, she's been here for 3 days and I already can't imagine life without her. :ilmc:


That is really lovely, I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Petra, lovely update - I'm so pleased she is everything you wanted and more ... It takes a loving owner to raise a puppy, so well done and keep up the good work


----------

